# berufe-beratung.de



## Tinker (26 November 2008)

Hallo kennt schon jemand "http://www.berufe-beratung.de/" ? Sieht mir sehr aehnlich aus zu den anderen Seiten.


----------



## Dragonheart (26 November 2008)

*AW: berufe-beratung.de*

Mal als kleiner Tip: 
Wer Firefox benutzt, sollte sich mal das Plugin "WOT" installieren, das warnt vor gefährlichen Seiten.
Bei mir sah es beim Aufruf dieser Seite so aus:


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2008)

*AW: berufe-beratung.de*



burkhi schrieb:


> Mal als kleiner Tip:
> Wer Firefox benutzt, sollte sich mal das Plugin "WOT" installieren, das warnt vor gefährlichen Seiten.



Es gibt bereits eine Diskussion zu diesem Thema
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55161-wot-web-of-trust.html


----------



## Dragonheart (26 November 2008)

*AW: berufe-beratung.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits eine Diskussion zu diesem Thema
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55161-wot-web-of-trust.html



Ah ja, danke für den hinweis:


----------

